# Happy Birthday Max



## kleinenHain

Max turned 8 today and I wanted to share pictures

Happy 8th Birthday Day Max. Max will have a big birthday day party today including a trip to Petco


----------



## LaRen616

Happy Birthday Max!
:cake:








Such a handsome boy! :wub:


----------



## VomBlack

Happy Birthday to one of the most handsome dogs on this board!


----------



## doggiedad

Happy Birthday Max.


----------



## n2gsds

:birthday: Here's to many more with your sweet Max!


----------



## Whiteshepherds

VomBlack said:


> Happy Birthday to one of the most handsome dogs on this board!


Boy I'll say! I could look at that face all day, he's amazing. 

Happy Birthday Max!!!!


----------



## WarrantsWifey

*









Happy Birthday Big Handsome Boy!!
*


----------



## elisabeth_00117

Oh you handsome man! Happy Birthday!!!!


----------



## kleinenHain

Thanks Everyone, Max thanks you and now we're off to have fun at Petco. Ham he is, everyone there loves him. They all give him cookies as soon as he walks in the door. He walks around with his leash in his mouth running to visit all the workers..


----------



## Kris10

Happy B-day Max- you gorgeous boy!!

:cake:


----------



## gagsd

Hoping you and Max have a super day; and many, many more to follow!


----------



## GottaLoveHim

:birthday: Max!


----------



## Castlemaid

*happy birthday handsome!! *


----------



## JakodaCD OA




----------



## kleinenHain

OMG to cute Diane thanks

thanks everyone for the BD wishes


----------



## JakodaCD OA

ahh I got a little artsy in photobook LOL..


----------



## kleinenHain

cute, you did good.


----------



## Silvermoon

Happy birthday sweet face boy!!


----------

